# Broken Tamper



## Delfi (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi all,

A while back i bought an inexpensive tamper from HappyDonkey. It's generally lasted well but today it sort of broke. The wooden handle remains attached to the metal base plate but the two have become 'unstuck' ie it still works but i can now rotate the handle without the base turning.

Has anyone had a similar issue or know a fix? I dont appear to be able to unscrew the two parts.

thanks


----------



## Liam (Nov 8, 2012)

The base on mine loosened off a bit last week, it just seemed to screw back and tighten up again though. I assume i could unscrew it and replace base/handle if i wanted.


----------



## Delfi (Jan 4, 2013)

I tried constantly turning it, but it just doesn't seem to unscrew. There is a metal 'cap' on the end which I'm wondering if I should pull off. My other plan is to just superglue the handle and base just to stop the rotation.


----------



## Delfi (Jan 4, 2013)

Now fixed. Need to apply opposing pressure whilst twisting the screw 'righty-tighty' ie as if to pull apart.


----------

